# Valve Adjustment Question



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

When checking valve clearances where do I use the feeler gauge to
measure the clearance?The manual says from the end of the valve stem
and the adjusting screw?Does this mean measure how much screw is above
the adjusting screw lock nut? or under the locknut? not really sure?:thinking:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It means to put the feeler guage between the top of the valve and the bottom of the adj. on the rocker ,


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

so underneathe the locknut for the adjusting screw?


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

No, loosen off the locknut so you can feel the rocker arm move up and down. Now put your feeler guage in that gap where the rocker arm actually touches the vavle. Adjust accordingly. .004-006 Intake, .008-.010 Exhaust


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

Also, start with the rear intake side so you can get a better idea/view of what you're doing as the fronts are a bit more cramped


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

those arent the mesurements.! they are ritten underneath the seat on a silver plate;p


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

guimond47 said:


> those arent the mesurements.! they are ritten underneath the seat on a silver plate;p


 Measurements are for rookies :nutkick:I do mine by feel


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok so can any one point out where I actually need to measure the valve clearance from the pic?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a website that gives good explanation and pictures how to adjust valves... 

http://www.700v.com/valves.htm


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

guimond47 said:


> those arent the mesurements.! they are ritten underneath the seat on a silver plate;p


They are yup.

Should clairfy, it's .004-.006" (0.10-0.15mm) Intake 
.008-.010 (0.20-0.25mm) Exhaust


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

@gpinjason..great site bro..thanks!
iam also in deer park..sweet


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Is it possible that my valves are beyond adjusting or maybe iam doing something wrong? Because if Iam measurung the correct place for clearance..no matter how much i adjust i cant get the proper tightness they are way to loose?:thinking:


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

You're doing it wrong. Back off you nuts and turn the screws out a couple turns. Then grab the rocker and pull up and down, you will feel the rocker move up and down. This is the gap you are measuring. 

Here is a pic of the rocker cover

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=390075143507

You can see the underside of the rockers here, it is between those 4 little tabs and the top of the valve that you are adjusting.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey thanks alot Smokey! For some reason though I cant open your link its not working?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

brute78 said:


> @gpinjason..great site bro..thanks!
> iam also in deer park..sweet


Sweet, we'll have to hit Crosby one weekend! I have a couple other friends in Deer Park, one with a Brute, and the other with a RZR. 

Where do you live? I don't know if I'll have much time, but I might be able to swing by and take a look at the bike.. I've never adjusted my valves yet, but I need to learn how to do it.. LOL

and I can't open that link either Smokey


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Seemed easy enough for the average person..lol..just not real sure where the measurment actually takes place?
@ Smokey..thanks for the help but the link you pasted didnt work?


----------

